# Help I've fallen and I can't get up!



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

I am a 25 year old female rider. I have been riding about 7+ years and I am fine at riding all sorts of terrain from ice to a more shallow side of powder (I’m from Jersey, we don’t get deep powder). I ride goofy and have been practicing riding switch this season. I can manual and do small jumps off flat ground (no ramps or inclines involved yet). I was hoping to get some suggestions on what I could possibly progress to relatively easy. What tricks would you recommend for someone at my semi basic level without killing myself? I have two herniated disks in my back from an injury years ago and have already broke my arm landing wrong (my fault) off a jump on an icy day. I can not afford to break myself too seriously. I know I could easily look this up on Google but I figured I’d throw the question out there. Thanks!!


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

:cheeky4:


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

lol at thread title and ^^^...

start on some little jumps and work on practicing and perfecting your ollie and pop.. start reaching down and doing some basic grabs.. start 50-50'ing some short, flat, wide boxes..

where do you usually ride? hit me up and we could go sometime  gnu for lyfe


----------



## Uruz Seven (Feb 18, 2010)

*I would say...*

try small kickers doing just straight air. Really get your approach and landing perfect before progressing. You should be clearing the knuckle and landing evenly on the downhill every time.

Once you're landing perfectly > 95% of the time, I'd start sucking your knees up without grabbing. Once you get this right, you can start the grab.

A lot of people go for a grab but lean over with their upper body to grab. The board should come to your hand, not the other way around.

Also, if you want to get better, get out of Jersey.

I'm originally from NJ but found that you really need to put in days to get better. I moved to CO in November and have rode 60+ days so far this season. I can see a HUGE improvement in my riding over last season.

Watching videos and getting tips online is awesome but nothing beats time on the hill.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Uruz Seven said:


> The board should come to your hand, not the other way around.


something I haven't read nor seen. Sounds solid in the physics. Won't allow you to lean in/out for a face plant or big BUM crush

-Slyder


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

very funny soawesome, exactly what I had in mind with that title!


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

nvrfalter, thanks for the tips I will work on my ollies and building my confidence with that first. I usually ride at Mt Creek (Ice Mountain) after work. I love going up to Killington when I can.


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

Uruz Seven, thanks so much for the advice. It makes a lof of sense, I will practice that. I try to go up to the creek as much as possible about on average 2 or 3 days a week after work and I go up to Vermont mostly some New York for long weekends. I would love nothing more than to move out west or up to Canada (this is my dream and once it's possible it will happen


----------

